
The 5-Hour Rule Used by Bill Gates, Jack Ma and Elon Musk - jedwhite
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/317602
======
gbacon
_The five-hour rule was coined by Michael Simmons, founder of Empact. The
concept is wonderfully simple: No matter how busy successful people are, they
always “set aside at least an hour a day (or five hours a week) over their
entire career for activities that can be classified as deliberate practice or
learning.”_

 _Simmons traces this phenomenon back to Ben Franklin. “Throughout Ben
Franklin 's adult life, he consistently invested roughly an hour a day in
deliberate learning. I call this Franklin's five-hour rule: one hour a day on
every weekday,” Simmons wrote._

